# Are Cockapoos without furry faces common?



## Karplan (Aug 12, 2013)

Hi all! My first post here. I have two adorable (of course!) Cockapoos, an 8 year old female and her half-brother, a 5 year old male. They share the same father. I got both from a local breeder who sadly passed away 4 years ago. Neither Lacey or her brother Casey have the typical furry Cockapoo faces--both have short hair on their faces but are otherwise typical curly coated Poos. I never thought much of it until I read a "breed standard" online and realized neither qualified! Their parents had furry faces, though their dad's was less so than their mothers'. Their parents are Cockapoos so they are not first generation Miniature Poodle and Cocker Spaniel crosses. I saw a few pictures of smooth faced Cockapoos posted here but not sure if that's natural or they were groomed that way. Can anyone shed some light on this for me? Thanks much!


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

I am no expert, but I believe in F2 cockapoos normally one or two of the litter will take a stronger resemblence to a spaniel and have a flat coated face. Savannahs litter had two. Would love to see a photo of your two.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Ruth Mills' lovely Lola Bear is the best example of a smooth faced fluffy bodied cockapoo on here and her brother Chester is also similar looking. Currently Lola is sporting a smooth all over look as a result of an extreme summer clip. Normally she has a beautifully smooth muzzle, luscious ears and floppy fringe. She is gorgeous and if your two look like her, you are very lucky - the smoothies are special, but definitely les common than the fluffy faces... Funny isn't it how people all comment on the smoothies, but not so much on the very curly poodlie ones?
They are all super special.
We would love to see pics of your two.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Marzi said:


> Ruth Mills' lovely Lola Bear is the best example of a smooth faced fluffy bodied cockapoo on here and her brother Chester is also similar looking. Currently Lola is sporting a smooth all over look as a result of an extreme summer clip. Normally she has a beautifully smooth muzzle, luscious ears and floppy fringe. She is gorgeous and if your two look like her, you are very lucky - the smoothies are special, but definitely les common than the fluffy faces... Funny isn't it how people all comment on the smoothies, but not so much on the very curly poodlie ones?
> They are all super special.
> We would love to see pics of your two.


Thanks Marzi.. Lola loves you!


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

i don't know if people like them or not ,,but i just adore mine . she is pleasant loveable smart and a real pleasher to be with .can't ask for any more then that now can yea


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

sugerlump said:


> i don't know if people like them or not ,,but i just adore mine . she is pleasant loveable smart and a real pleasher to be with .can't ask for any more then that now can yea


Nope. And that adorable face says it all!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Good point Marzi - people often comment about a lack or curl or fuzz. However, how many people do you hear say 'goodness, you can't see the spaniel?!' Strange isn't it! As soon as you say crossed with a poodle, people seem to expect a poodle look-alike! xx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Janev1000 said:


> Good point Marzi - people often comment about a lack or curl or fuzz. However, how many people do you hear say 'goodness, you can't see the spaniel?!' Strange isn't it! As soon as you say crossed with a poodle, people seem to expect a poodle look-alike! xx


Exactly!! I often think of this. Bizarre really. I think spaniels are one of the most beautiful breeds. Love a spaniel!!


----------



## Karplan (Aug 12, 2013)

Thanks to all for answering my question about my fur-less faced Cockapoos. I've always thought they were cuter than their furry faced brethren but I'm quite biased of course! I've been trying to post pictures of my two but keep getting messages my pics are too large or in wrong format. Will keep trying!


----------



## Karplan (Aug 12, 2013)

*My smooth-faced cockapoos--Lacey and Casey*

Pictures of my two Cockapoos, Casey and Lacey. Hope the files attached correctly!


----------



## Karplan (Aug 12, 2013)

*Few more pictures*

Except for their ears I usually keep their coats clipped pretty close, otherwise Lacey (the black female) looks like a dust mop. I think their smooth little faces are just too cute to be hidden by fur!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Adorable!!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

They are just lovely!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

How lovely - too special to hide under excess hair


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

They are both so sweet, I just love Laceys ears


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Karplan said:


> Except for their ears I usually keep their coats clipped pretty close, otherwise Lacey (the black female) looks like a dust mop. I think their smooth little faces are just too cute to be hidden by fur!


I love these pics, they look like the push-me-pull-you from dr Doolittle!!
They are gorgeous, and look very loving to each other


----------

